# black spots on guppies



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure what it is, but some of my guppies have some black spots on their scales and on the "lips". I thought at first it might be fungus but its not fluffy like fungus is. what can it be? And how do I make it go away???


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you able to post a picture of what it looks like?


----------

